# i'm gonna try somethin dangerous ?



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> You are stupid/
> 
> Before talking about whether cold water is good or bad for you, we better spend a little bit of time explaining what actually happens to your body when you’re immersed in any type of cold condition, especially water.
> 
> ...


Yes. Going in and immediately out of cold water is one thing but staying in it for 30 mins is another.


----------



## Tomie (Jul 29, 2018)

Do it lol


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

Mammon said:


> Yes. Going in and immediately out of cold water is one thing but staying in it for 30 mins is another.


No. Immediately has no long effect. 10 minuts yes. 


Your body adapt in like 5 minuts. 

Water get hoter with time in a bath. 

So your body get better and better with time. 

So explain why so much tradition in russia have cold water for hours


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

tulpa said:


> Do it lol


I do and thats work.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> No. Immediately has no long effect. 10 minuts yes.
> 
> 
> Your body adapt in like 5 minuts.
> ...


Meh, I don't care dude, it's your body. I'm not here to reason you out of it. If you want to jump in lava be weary that chance of dying is actually over 100% contrary to popular belief. Do you still want to jump in it? Wrong choice but I can't stop you.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

Mammon said:


> Meh, I don't care dude, it's your body. I'm not here to reason you out of it. If you want to jump in lava be weary that chance of dying is actually over 100% contrary to popular belief. Do you still want to jump in it? Wrong choice but I can't stop you.


Compare cold water and lava make no sens.

Did you really Believe on second a stats let a lvl of cold water enough cold to kill somebody ? And less colder than russian lac then swim for hours ? 
""contrary to popular belief"" I try before and thats work i loose weight. 
And 

ardiovascular system
Cold exposure (CE) to small surface area produced compensatory vasodilatation in deeper vascular system resulting increased blood flow to the tissues underlying the site of exposure. This vascular reaction occurs mainly to maintain constant deep tissue temperature.[2]

In patient with chronic heart failure (CHF), thermal vasodilatation following warm-water bathing and low-temperature sauna bathing (LTSB) at 60°C for 15 min improves cardiac function;[5] repeated sauna-therapy (ST) increased left ventricular ejection fraction; increased 6-min walk distance in association with improvement in flow-mediated dilation and increase in number of circulating CD34 (+) cells; reduced plasma levels of norepinephrine and brain natriuretic peptide. These indicates that ST improves exercise tolerance in association with improvement in endothelial function.[6] LTSB improves peripheral circulation in cerebral palsy (CP).[5]

After ST reduced level of total and low density lipoprotein (LDL)-cholesterol concentration, while increased level of high density lipoprotein (HDL)-cholesterol was observed. These changes are good prognoses for the prevention of ischemic heart disease.[7] ST increases endothelial nitric oxide synthase (eNOS) activity and improves cardiac function in heart failure and improve peripheral blood flow in ischemic limbs. In myocardial infarction (MI)-induced Wistar rats ST increases myocardial eNOS, vascular endothelial growth factor mRNA levels. It attenuates cardiac remodeling after MI through improving coronary vascularity in the noninfarcted myocardium and thus ST might serve as a novel noninvasive therapy for patients with MI.[8] Acute MI was thought to result from thrombosis or plaque rupture because of coronary artery spasm. The vasospasm might be induced by stimulation of the alpha-adrenergic receptors during alternating heat exposure during sauna bath followed by rapid cooling during cold water bath. This effect showed the dangers of rapid cooling after sauna bathing in patients with coronary risk factors.[9] Regular ST (either radiant heat or far-infrared units) appears to be safe and produce multiple health benefits but use of ST in early pregnancy is a potential concern because evidence suggesting that hyperthermia might be teratogenic.[10]

Cold water immersion (CWI) induces significant physiological and biochemical changes in the body such as increase in HR, BP, metabolism, and peripheral catecholamine concentration; and decrease in cerebral blood flow.[11]

Reduction in HR, and increases in systolic and diastolic biventricular functions, were observed during acute warm-WI.[12] In contrast, increase in HR and a decrease in SBP and DBP were observed in 30 min of head-out WI (38.41 ± 0.04°C).[13]

I was right. You was wrong. Reality is a lion.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

or, I know this sounds crazy
so crazy in fact that it just might work
k, here it comes
DIET AND EXORCISE
scientifically proven method to weight loss
yea I know crazy right


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

We have a spa here with hot pool of 50 degree being put next to cold pool of 4 degree. All in metrics, mind you.

It is so invigorating to have the knack on bathing in hot pool for a while and then jump fully immersed right to cold pool. You will feel all your skin pores, hairs, sensory ends tingling, all your veins grew conscious and your heart pulse start rising. Then after a while jump right back to the hot pool for the same sensation, in reverse order. 

Having said that, i can grasp your idea monsieur. As long as you do all the necessary precautions, which i bet you do, all shall be okay. Interesting idea however it's not my style. If i were you, I'd build a freezer room large enough to fit me sitting comfortably, i think air would be safer than liquid in skin contact effect, and more effective because you are practically immersed full body even up to your lung, and you can put control, program and timer in the freezer to make it even more safer.

_Sent sans PC_


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

contradictionary said:


> We have a spa here with hot pool of 50 degree being put next to cold pool of 4 degree. All in metrics, mind you.
> 
> It is so invigorating to have the knack on bathing in hot pool for a while and then jump fully immersed right to cold pool. You will feel all your skin pores, hairs, sensory ends tingling, all your veins grew conscious and your heart pulse start rising. Then after a while jump right back to the hot pool for the same sensation, in reverse order.
> 
> ...


You right.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> You right.


How so?

_Sent sans PC_


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

vinniebob said:


> or, I know this sounds crazy
> so crazy in fact that it just might work
> k, here it comes
> DIET AND EXORCISE
> ...


actually..just diet..

exercise is a great way to stay healthy tho.. not losing weight.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

General Lee Awesome said:


> actually..just diet..
> 
> exercise is a great way to stay healthy tho.. not losing weight.


I never said that don't work. 

I do that. 

But cold water work too.

So that argument make no sens. 

LOL.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

contradictionary said:


> How so?
> 
> _Sent sans PC_


Thats less dangerous and efficient. 

So you right about that and i take in my personnal vision.


----------



## ukulele (Jan 3, 2017)

Well, Leo tried it in Titanic...


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

ukulele said:


> Well, Leo tried it in Titanic...











Look weird and not very romantic at every pictures.










Look that amazing bodybuilding bbody with abs and big arms and very very tall , short sexy hair 

That ironic.


----------



## orion83uk (Mar 13, 2018)

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> 1 week i was 10% bodyfat


10% body fat is excellent! You'd definitely have visible toning on your stomach with that % if you're working out.




Abbaladon Arc V said:


> I need loose more fat


What are you trying to get down to? Any particular reason why, or is it just a case of "I want to"?

Additionally, what temperature of cold water are we talking about there? Water straight from the cold tap, or topped up with some icepacks from the freezer?


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

orion83uk said:


> 10% body fat is excellent! You'd definitely have visible toning on your stomach with that % if you're working out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I stop that when i have 10 BBodyfat. Short term/


----------



## orion83uk (Mar 13, 2018)

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> I stop that when i have 10 BBodyfat. Short term/


Ah right.

And did I read that right - you lost 6kg total doing this?

Sorry to ask again, but you didn't answer. What temperature of cold water are you using - straight from the cold tap, or topped up with some ice?


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

orion83uk said:


> Ah right.
> 
> And did I read that right - you lost 6kg total doing this?
> 
> Sorry to ask again, but you didn't answer. What temperature of cold water are you using - straight from the cold tap, or topped up with some ice?


I don't know anymore.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

People like the Polar Bear do this kind of thing for fun. Ice baths are also a thing. Unless you're stupid about it, you should be fine. Although you didn't specify exactly how cold in your op because if you're talking about a full on ice bath, that isn't something you should do for longer than about ten minutes.

That being said, this is not a reliable or realistic method of losing weight, if that's what you're trying to do.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> People like the Polar Bear do this kind of thing for fun. Ice baths are also a thing. Unless you're stupid about it, you should be fine. Although you didn't specify exactly how cold in your op because if you're talking about a full on ice bath, that isn't something you should do for longer than about ten minutes.
> 
> That being said, this is not a reliable or realistic method of losing weight, if that's what you're trying to do.


1minute = 100 calories

Noraml body = 2000 calories per day

1 kilos = 7000 calories

If you are in the ice for 10 Minute you loose 1000 calories

Running at your full at your best in one your 700 or 800 calories

You loose more in 10 min in ice bath and better effect at your 1hour of running.

Before i do this thread i don't read much information but if you do an cold bath with water an 1/10 of ice you cannot die if you have an healthy system and train with short cold bath.


----------

